# Guad rainbows missing part of tail???



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone here fish the Guad below Canyon and notice that the rainbows you catch are missing a portion of their tails? Any thoughts on why???? Rather strange to me


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.troutfisherman.co.uk/fi...-difference-between-stocked-or-semi-wild-fish

Could be damage incurred while in the hatchery. Hatchery fish often have fin and or tail damage. Pretty much every trout in the guad was once in a hatchery and not just little fish get stocked.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

good thinking! Just found it interesting and hadn't thought of that as a possibility but it makes total sense. Headed out this weekend to give it a go again at the trouts!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2019)

Tx8er, on the previous threat, post that the GBRA was gonna raise the flows to 1200 on Tuesday. 
I was gonna book a float trip for Dec. and the guide told me they would be releasing 3-5 pounds right after thanksgiving. I didn't get to go, so I hope you catch my share as well.
Tight Lines


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2019)

Oops. I meant THREAD and 3-5 POUNDERS.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Oh yeah they released some big ones. Caught this one sunday. We caught more browns than rainbows, but this rainbow was the biggest. He wasn't a hatchery fish tho, at least not this year, a holdover from last year more likely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2019)

Dude that ROCKS! Give up some info. what where you using. If you don't mind me asking. I kinda new to the the fly fishing game and Guad. is the closest for me for fresh water trout. I'm also giving it a go on the coast.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Not caught on a fly is the best you'll get from me. GRTU was having a kidfish deal sunday, did not see one fish caught by those folks while I was there, I guess they didn't want bugs. 

Best tip I can tell you since you are new and may not know, fish the deep water. Occasionally you can catch one on the down side of some rapids but for the most part those trout hold in the deep.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2019)

Kool, Will keep that in mind when I go in April/May. Thanks for the info.


Tight Lines.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Crawfish!


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Texashookset said:


> Crawfish!


I've heard that too, however I'm not into soaking bait to catch trout, way too boring for me. I do believe some of the lures I use mimic a crawfish in both color and action.

I've fished that river since 1976, with all the time spent fishing there I've done a lot of experimenting with different baits. I can say for sure they will bite almost anything when it's on.

I've noticed the flyfishermen there fish with wet flies to get them down in the water column. If I were a flyfisherman I would go against conventional thinking and use a streamer, possibly with small weight on the front of the hook to get it down.


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Awesome rainbow!


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

When do they start stocking again?


----------

